# Coaxial install.



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Here is some pics of my almost completed coaxial setup.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Where do those grounds go? Is that a power injector in the lower left?


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

jerryh3 said:


> Where do those grounds go? Is that a power injector in the lower left?



The grounds head back to the closest point of ground, the ground bus bar.

Lower left is a power supply for the amplifier, its plugged in to a surge protecting receptacle, which is protected by a gfci to meet code.


Its almost done, that orange cable in the lower right picture is the soon to be hooked up rg/11Q


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

rgsgww said:


> The grounds head back to the closest point of ground, the ground bus bar.
> 
> Lower left is a power supply for the amplifier, its plugged in to a surge protecting receptacle, which is protected by a gfci to meet code.
> 
> ...


Is the two way splitter going to a cable modem? Do you have a schematic for the entire system?


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Whats with all the redundant grounding? The outer conductive shield of coax needs to be grounded as close to the point of cable entrance as practicable, most likely your cable supplier already did that outside at the demarc location.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

chris75 said:


> Whats with all the redundant grounding? The outer conductive shield of coax needs to be grounded as close to the point of cable entrance as practicable, most likely your cable supplier already did that outside at the demarc location.



The coaxial is grounded with a ground block (as seen in one of the pictures)
It is burial and enters the structure from the inside.

I'm kind of a ground fanatic...I might just remove all of the unnecessary grounds...they are in the way.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

jerryh3 said:


> Is the two way splitter going to a cable modem? Do you have a schematic for the entire system?



Yes, and I'm going to make one right now.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

rgsgww said:


> Yes, and I'm going to make one right now.


Why the isolator? Is that a Holland?


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

jerryh3 said:


> Why the isolator? Is that a Holland?



I got bad 60hz interference (you know, the rolling bars or wavy picture) on some channels, I checked the ground in case that was it.

Its all viewsonics equipment except for the lightning arrestor, thats hyperlink technologies.

Link about the isolator

http://www.broadbandamps.com/Products/GroundIsolator.htm


----------



## kemerick (Sep 14, 2007)

You must have a very nice image on your screens... I am jealous.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

kemerick said:


> You must have a very nice image on your screens... I am jealous.


Not the best though...Some improvement with a new coax drop. Could be better.


----------

